# applicator heads



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone use the mud applicator heads instead of hopper for paper faced bead ? I thought it would be faster with the mudrunner


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Does anyone use the mud applicator heads instead of hopper for paper faced bead ? I thought it would be faster with the mudrunner


Put one on a tube, they go great, I use one, I think 2buck does too, Mudrunners ok but the mud needs to be thin or it will stall, Tube is faster and you dont need to get the pump out, A bucket piston is very handie for this method SDR :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I find the applicators are way faster in IMO, and cleaner on the hands.

I feel the hopper is too slow and too much walking, not good in higher areas, and who wants to handle 12' long beads full of mud when you can handle them empty.

I just use a compound tube, I have seen guys use the angle box, and cazna knows more about the mudrunner than me, so he gave you that answer

here's the old link http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/corner-bead-applicator-1520/

I can't remember what was said in there, but justme switched to them and he likes them better, maybe he will tell you what he thinks, also


----------

